# when do you do your last clip? and good small clippers?



## rowy (3 December 2010)

ok well because of the snow i haven't been able to ride and so Dancer has been growing her clip back. We are due to have a menage put in in jan so will be starting proper exercising her again so was wondering when it becomes too late to clip and when you did your last clip before spring mault? 
Also, we already have quite large cordless clippers but they are too large to get to smaller places i.e. head and legs so i wondered what brand small quiet clippers you used for these places? 

Thanks


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (3 December 2010)

i use my huge lister showmans for everything, even head hair is quite dense and i  think trimmer types things would struggle? i use lister legatto trimmers to do heels, inside ears, and chins.

i very much hope iv done my last clip, it was the first week of Dec last year, and after that I only had to go over cheeks, tummies and neck with the very coarse blades to take cat hairs off, twice, didnt have to properly clip again :fingerscrossed: they are rugged to the hilt though, usually have summer coats through by March.

its a myth that clipping later than Jan ruins the summer coat, so clip whenever you need to.


----------



## ihatework (3 December 2010)

I just use big clippers for everythin (Heineger Handys)

Tend to do my last clip end Feb/beg March and then just whip everything off so I don't have to deal with moulting!


----------



## louisesb (3 December 2010)

I'm a traditionalist and would say that last clip should be done by about the 1st or 2nd week of January latest. However, I also know loads of people who clip right into March and their horses coats still look fine in the summer. Really depends on the type of horse you have (i.e. coat length) and what you want to do with it. If you show and want to get out early, then obviously clip in January latest, otherwise the coat may not look it's best.
In terms of small clippers, I use Liveryman Element clippers - perfect for those fiddly places and both cordless or mains operated.


----------



## MillionDollar (3 December 2010)

It is never too late to clip! In fact whenever I clip my HW cob in May she has the MOST amazing summer coat 

My 2 (HW cob and Welsh D) have been clipped 8 times each already and normally have to be clipped every 2 weeks. I sometimes clip all the way to May/June  I hate it, but love the results. They are fully clipped (EVERYTHING off) aswell.

I use Lister Star clippers............love them


----------



## jess_asterix (3 December 2010)

I normally do my last clip about end of March, sometimes I will clip all year round as Nugget sweats a lot  I use big clippers for the whole body.


----------



## jumptoit (3 December 2010)

I clipped quite late last year and ended up with a patchwork pony; bright bay and donkey grey in mid May. We didn't actually clip that late, no later than Mid March but as she had no neck on her rug so the neck grew back and the rest didn't follow so this year I have learnt and she will have a full neck rug from last clip onwards . So it depends on the colour difference tbh with most dark bays you don't notice . 

I clip my other one all year round though as she's a very sweaty horse.


----------



## Firewell (4 December 2010)

Liveryman Harmony clippers are brilliant for Fiddly places. They are cordless and come with small and standard size blades as well as 2 speed settings so if you have a nervous horse you can put it on the quiet setting and they don't mind . They are powerful too, I've even done a full clip with them before.
Last year last clip was beginning of feb. My horse was clipped last week of Nov this year so I'm hoping it will last.


----------



## JamilaParr (5 December 2010)

clip all year round  fun fun


----------



## MissTyc (5 December 2010)

I clip before end January and always try to do a full clip to avoid clip lines (and let's face it, it makes life easier  )


----------



## Mabel98 (5 December 2010)

Trimmers tend to give a very close cut and it can look odd if you do the head with them but the rest of the body with big clippers. Last year my horse was clipped at the end of Nov and apart from a few cat hairs, she didn't need doing again. (3/4 TB)


----------

